# Another Toe Jack



## Hawkeye

I was sure I'd posted this before and when I started to type the title, this one came up as one I'd typed before. Can't find it anywhere, so I guess it got deleted.

At the beginning of the summer I was waiting for a chance to go and get my Victoria U2 mill. It seemed like a good project to fill time to make a toe jack out of a little 2-ton bottle jack I had on hand. I looked at a bunch of sites that showed what people had made and then threw some scrap together.

The lifting toe was made by welding together two pieces of 3/8" thick angle iron. This takes advantage of the strength of the built-in corners.



The base and column were welded together out of 3/8" plate and 1/4" thick angle, with an aluminum pillow block bolted in to brace the top of the jack.



The little piece of angle opposite the column is to hold the base of the jack in place.



The threaded extension at the top of the jack has to be cut off in order to screw it through the hole in the top of the lifting toe.



It turned out that this was the most essential tool I had the day I moved the mill into the shop.



If you need to move heavy machines around your shop, it is worth having one of these little jacks around. Mine only needs a 3/8" gap under the machine to be able to lift it.


----------



## rebush

Hawkeye: Nicely done. Looks like another shop project to add to the list. Thanks Roger


----------



## Pacer

Hey, Hey! that is kewl --- few pieces out of the scrap box, a jack I already have, couple hours time ... yessir, believe I will.


----------



## 7HC

Hawkeye said:


> If you need to move heavy machines around your shop, it is worth having one of these little jacks around. Mine only needs a 3/8" gap under the machine to be able to lift it.



Nice job.  And with the minimal cost of 2 ton bottle jacks (I believe the one I bought for my load cell was less than $12 from KMart), it would probably be worth building several, maybe four so you could have one at each corner and lift the whole machine to slip rollers underneath, or at least two so that one end could be lifted for rollers.


M


----------



## 8ntsane

Mike

Slick Idea 
I like it, and just may have to shamelesly copy that idea.:whistle:
One question though, that alum lookin support that goes against the bottle jack, is that fastened to the jack in any way? Or do you just slip it in before applying the load?

Nice Job


----------



## Hawkeye

7HC,

I used my jack to lift the mill for the rollers. The Victoria has a notch cast into the centre of each end to insert a prybar or jack. The 2-ton had no problem lifting one end of a 3200 pound machine. Lift  a couple of inches, slip a roller or two under the end and let it down. Go to the other end, lift, and place the rest of the rollers.

Paul,

The jack body tries to lean toward the load, so it stays nestled into the pillow block. I didn't need to clamp or bolt the jack into the attachment, other than to unscrew the top extension and thread it through the hole in the top of the toe bracket.


----------



## hq308

Nice job Hawkeye, I sure I't was on here previously as I'm sure I've seen it here before.


----------



## 8ntsane

Mike

Yes I can see that now, thanks for the infro


----------



## Cal Haines

Nice job!  How long did it take you to build?

I'm not sure I understand the part about having to cut off the 'extension'...

_Cal_


----------



## Hawkeye

I think it took most of a Saturday, minus the usual errand trip into town.

There is a screw on top of the shaft that screws out to allow the jack to lift higher. It it captive - it won't come all the way out of the shaft. In order to screw it into the hole in the top of the toe bracket, it has top be screwed all the way out, then cut off at the bottom. The end piece will drop down into the hollow centre of the shaft.

In the third photo in the first post, you can see a top view of the jack with the screw removed.


----------



## kp751

This is great! Thanks.


----------



## clarkie54

Hello from Bernie. Good idea on the toe jack. I also have a Victoria U2 and will soon be moving it into my workrooms. Like the old pommie machines, my asian rubbish will eventually be sold.


----------



## Hawkeye

Good on ya for picking up a U2. Amazing how easy it is to move using rollers. The tow jack makes it all easy to pick up and put down.


----------



## Tim655

Great Job,
 I have purchased these, and wow they are expensive.... I will build me a set now.. Thanks


----------



## swarfed

Thanks Hawkeye,
 i just stumbled onto your great idea and i can see a couple of these coming
out this weekend. very creative.
thanks a bunch
swarfed


----------



## harmsdesign

Brilliant! I'm always on the lookout for spine replacements/reinforcements. Mine is shot.


----------



## jpfabricator

Next project on the list.

Jake Parker


----------



## chuckorlando

Very good idea. I could have used this and will build one before I move this mill again


----------



## frbutts

niice job it give me ideas for other uses. thanks


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Wow, I need to put this project at the top of my list!

It's always that first inch or two that are the hardest..  I wonder if it would work, to just put a short, sharpe edge on the front edge there to get right down to the ground...


Bernie


----------

